# 2011 CC Sport - Auto Windows



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone... 

I have been trying to get the Auto Windows Open/Close via Remote feature and nothing... 

I have tried this.. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ndows-up-down-with-remote-quot&highlight=vcds 

but no luck any one can point in the right direction?? 

Thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

there may be changes in the 2011 programming. 

Do an autoscan and post the question, along with the autoscan results in the VAG-COM forum. 

the Ross-tech folks would be best to help you


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

When I get home this evening, will post screens of my 46 module that have my windows up/down with the fob.


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Mine works (2010) but I never could figure out the rain close feature.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

gtitrini said:


> Mine works (2010) but I never could figure out the rain close feature.


 Well post screens of this also.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> When I get home this evening, will post screens of my 46 module that have my windows up/down with the fob.


 Great! I would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

gtitrini said:


> Mine works (2010) but I never could figure out the rain close feature.


 When I enabled rain closing, it honked a few things up on the car. Headlights were always on, rain sense wipers did not work. Even when I restored to factory, it did not fix it. I ended up taking it to the dealer and acted like I did not know what happened. It took half a day for them to figure it out, but they got it done.

It must be a 2011 thing. It worked beautifully on my R32.
?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Strange, I have rain closing enabled on my CC. It didn't cause any problems.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Strange, I have rain closing enabled on my CC. It didn't cause any problems.


 May sound like a dumb question here. But what is rain closing


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> May sound like a dumb question here. But what is rain closing


 If the windows are down and it starts raining, the rain sensor will pick it up and close the windows. 

I have yet to test this, but it is my understanding that it also works when the key is not in the car. IE, you left the car in the parking lot with windows open and it starts raining.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

jspirate said:


> If the windows are down and it starts raining, the rain sensor will pick it up and close the windows.
> 
> I have yet to test this, but it is my understanding that it also works when the key is not in the car. IE, you left the car in the parking lot with windows open and it starts raining.


 What value did you change in the RLS component of Cent. Elec. model? My current coding is 16777215. Was yours any different? 
TIA.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

^ I checked the box that said "rain closing active" ?
.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

It appears this is a 2 step process (as explained in the VAG COM thread for MKV (2005 and up) Jetta. At least from that thread, you activate the menu option so it shows up in the display cluster AND THEN you set the coding to turn on the rain closing feature. Perhaps those who have already done this on their 2010+ CC can confirm this?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> It appears this is a 2 step process (as explained in the VAG COM thread for MKV (2005 and up) Jetta. At least from that thread, you activate the menu option so it shows up in the display cluster AND THEN you set the coding to turn on the rain closing feature. Perhaps those who have already done this on their 2010+ CC can confirm this?


 I did not do it myself, but this is what I think my vag-com contact did.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

jspirate said:


> I did not do it myself, but this is what I think my vag-com contact did.


 Thanks. I suspect (as BsickPassat mentioned earlier) the options/programming for later models (2010+ CC) is a bit different. I'll go test it to see if having only the 'Rain Closing' menu option in the instrument display cluster is enough for using the feature. 
On a side note, I was able to activate the 'Windows & Moonroof open/close" using my key fob with ease.... really cool feature IMO. I will post the settings I used later. 

*EDIT: * 

I was able to get both to work: Please note: 
For opening/closing Windows & Moonroof with the key fob, in addition to the steps listed in this post, (using module 46 - Central Conv.) I also set bit 2 in bytes 7 and 8 to allow for opening the windows and moonroof respectively when you press-n-hold the unlock button. (bit 5 is for closing the windows) 

For the rain sensor, the other thing to do* AFTER* setting the bit to activate the 'Rain Closing' menu option in the MFI display is to (using module 9 - Cent. Electr) clear bit 5 '*Rain Sensor Inactive*' in the long code helper. As simple as that. 
Caveat: I realize that CC's have different components (my RLS component part # in Cent. Electronics module is 1K0 955 559 AH) so this may not work for you.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

OK. Here are my options as shown in the Long Coding Helper for Byte's 6 through 9 which will get you Windows Up/Down with Remote Key Fob and the Rain Sensing Windows Closing. 





































Also, in the adaptation settings you need to change the value to 1 from 0 in channel 17 as shown.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just curious: what is the effect of the adaptation setting? Is it necessary?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

de_bklyn said:


> Just curious: what is the effect of the adaptation setting? Is it necessary?


 Not an expert, but I believe it enables the Rain Closing feature in the MFD to be permanently on. Otherwise I think it has to be enabled every time the car is started.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Not an expert, but I believe it enables the Rain Closing feature in the MFD to be permanently on. Otherwise I think it has to be enabled every time the car is started.


 I was hopping this was done for the open/close with fob because I believe my bits are same way as posted but still no luck! 

When I have a chance I will compare and also post my Module number...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Not an expert, but I believe it enables the Rain Closing feature in the MFD to be permanently on. Otherwise I think it has to be enabled every time the car is started.


 Same here (not an expert)...I didn't check/verify mine if adaption setting is the same as yours. However from testing as configured, once the sensor is triggered, it is reset ONLY after another cycle of starting the engine/parking.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

de_bklyn said:


> Same here (not an expert)...I didn't check/verify mine if adaption setting is the same as yours. However from testing as configured, once the sensor is triggered, it is reset ONLY after another cycle of starting the engine/parking.


 :thumbup: With what I posted, my rain closing option in the MFD is always ON.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> :thumbup: With what I posted, my rain closing option in the MFD is always ON.


 Ok so without the last step the open/close with fob should work?... then I think mine didn't worked... I will have to double check... 


Do you have the 09 Cent Elect Byte 3 Bit 5 checked?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

fco_cantu said:


> Ok so without the last step the open/close with fob should work?... then I think mine didn't worked... I will have to double check...
> 
> 
> Do you have the 09 Cent Elect Byte 3 Bit 5 checked?


 Will check when I get home this evening. :thumbup: 

Made screenshots of all of my settings, but only had time to post up the 46-Central Convenience ones I did above.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Will check when I get home this evening. :thumbup:
> 
> Made screenshots of all of my settings, but only had time to post up the 46-Central Convenience ones I did above.


 Good! Thanks!... 

I used to have a webpage that described what each byte and bit does... but I cant find it anymore.. =( 


I just found it again.. http://en.openobd.org/index.htm 

Maybe this can help clarify all this... 

http://en.openobd.org/vw/passat_3c.htm


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> OK. Here are my options as shown in the Long Coding Helper for Byte's 6 through 9 which will get you Windows Up/Down with Remote Key Fob and the Rain Sensing Windows Closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 On the 1st and 3rd windows down from the top, shouldn't bit 5 be checked on each? Or, perhaps you prefer to not have the sunroof operational with the remote? 

Just curious.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

DavidPaul said:


> On the 1st and 3rd windows down from the top, shouldn't bit 5 be checked on each? Or, perhaps you prefer to not have the sunroof operational with the remote?
> 
> Just curious.


 He may not have a sunroof  I know mine had those features active for the key switch but I didnt have a sunroof. 

OP are you holding the buttons down on the remote for long enough. I found that sometimes it took a second for the car to realize I was holding the buttons down. Make sure that you have turned on control via the fob and then turned on the ability to roll the windows up and down, its in two differeint bytes (6 and 7 to be exact).


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

DavidPaul said:


> On the 1st and 3rd windows down from the top, shouldn't bit 5 be checked on each? Or, perhaps you prefer to not have the sunroof operational with the remote?
> 
> Just curious.


 No sunroof on the 11 Sport CC. :thumbup:


----------



## chief01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Will this coding work on a 2009 CC/LUX? Thanks


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

chief01 said:


> Will this coding work on a 2009 CC/LUX? Thanks


 Yes, should work on the 09.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

fco_cantu said:


> Ok so without the last step the open/close with fob should work?... then I think mine didn't worked... I will have to double check...
> 
> 
> Do you have the 09 Cent Elect Byte 3 Bit 5 checked?


 No I do not have Byte 3 Bit 5 checked since I do not have a rear wiper on my CC. Nor should you.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> No I do not have Byte 3 Bit 5 checked since I do not have a rear wiper on my CC. Nor should you.


 LOL! thats why I was curious because I think there was a thread wich mentioned this.. plus channel 16 enabled.. let me try to find it..


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

Confirmed to be working on a 2011 CC Sport  ... Thanks VdubTX...


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

Can anyone in the Boston area help me out with this?


----------



## roachmotel3 (Jun 28, 2011)

*2012 cc*

Hey All,

Thanks for the great thread -- I'm able to get remote opening and closing working in my 2012 CC Lux Limited, including sun roof. But the rain closing doesn't seem to work. I've had the drivers window partly down, and sprayed a whole bottle of water directly on the rain sensor, and I get no closing. Am I testing it incorrectly?


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

roachmotel3 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Thanks for the great thread -- I'm able to get remote opening and closing working in my 2012 CC Lux Limited, including sun roof. But the rain closing doesn't seem to work. I've had the drivers window partly down, and sprayed a whole bottle of water directly on the rain sensor, and I get no closing. Am I testing it incorrectly?


After coding it in VCDS did you turn it on in the MFI?


----------



## roachmotel3 (Jun 28, 2011)

*On in the MFI*

Yep -- it shows as on in the MFD, even after restarts. I need to go back and double check the values in byte 5 on Centr Elec though. Seems like for some folks that's a rear wiper.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

roachmotel3 said:


> Yep -- it shows as on in the MFD, even after restarts. I need to go back and double check the values in byte 5 on Centr Elec though. Seems like for some folks that's a rear wiper.


I just had mine turned on as well. I selected it to be on in the MFD as well and I can not get it to close the windows. Sucks. Anyone have more ideas? Is there something that has to happen to activate this...maybe driving a distance? Doors locked? That kind of thing....I have tried everything that seems logical to no avail 

On the bright side, my windows roll up and down with the remote nicely


----------



## roachmotel3 (Jun 28, 2011)

jkeith72 said:


> I just had mine turned on as well. I selected it to be on in the MFD as well and I can not get it to close the windows. Sucks. Anyone have more ideas? Is there something that has to happen to activate this...maybe driving a distance? Doors locked? That kind of thing....I have tried everything that seems logical to no avail
> 
> On the bright side, my windows roll up and down with the remote nicely


I've put about 500 miles on mine since, with at least 20 starts and stops in between. I haven't mucked with it since. I guess testing with a garden hose will work? So I understand it right, my expectation is that if I roll the windows down, turn off the car, lock it, and spray it, the windows should close, right?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

roachmotel3 said:


> I've put about 500 miles on mine since, with at least 20 starts and stops in between. I haven't mucked with it since. I guess testing with a garden hose will work? So I understand it right, my expectation is that if I roll the windows down, turn off the car, lock it, and spray it, the windows should close, right?


Doesn't need to be locked to work.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Its pretty straightforward not sure why its not working for you, Ive done it on my 2011 and even rain closing and windows on 2012 models.

Frankie


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Doesn't need to be locked to work.


It does need to be locked, and the MFD needs to be off. After you lock it, it activates in around 2 minutes 

Frankie


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

vwaudivim said:


> It does need to be locked, and the MFD needs to be off. After you lock it, it activates in around 2 minutes
> 
> Frankie










works for me without locking.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe I wasnt letting it activate. I was shutting it off, with windows open...locking and pouring water on the sensor. Maybe I will try tonight after it sits for a good 30 mins.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

jkeith72 said:


> Maybe I wasnt letting it activate. I was shutting it off, with windows open...locking and pouring water on the sensor. Maybe I will try tonight after it sits for a good 30 mins.


Lock the car, look inside to make sure the MFD is off and use a spray bottle filled with water. Also, you need to make sure you wiper stalk is set on auto, at least 1 pull up, it cannot be off.

Frankie


----------



## adamsfox (Aug 31, 2003)

Will these settings work on the 2012?


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

adamsfox said:


> Will these settings work on the 2012?


Yes but you need VCDS 11.2 or 11.3. If you dont have either one of those and use a clone cable I can give you the manual coding.

Frankie


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried it yesterday and still did not work. Today I will insure the wiper stalk is in auto....dont think I made sure of that before.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Still no luck...sucky!


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

jkeith72 said:


> Still no luck...sucky!


Jkeith,


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

vwaudivim said:


> Jkeith,


Dude your missing an option. If you want PM your tele and I'll call you and walk you through it step bu step. There are two control modules I beleive you need to program.

Frankie


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> OK. Here are my options as shown in the Long Coding Helper for Byte's 6 through 9 which will get you Windows Up/Down with Remote Key Fob and the Rain Sensing Windows Closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one more bit you have to set that was not listed by VDubTx. Nor in the Link. I found it Googling Around.

See http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/auto-close-windows-rain-sensor-vw.htm

To get there Choose 09 Cent Elect -> Coding - 07 

Change the Drop Down to RLS (Looks different than link above, see picture below)










Enable Bit 2 in Byte 0 as in the Window Shown Below. For some reason Checkboxes didn't show.










It works now on my 2011 CC Sport


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

Did anyone get this working on the 2012 CC R-Line??


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I do not have RLS as on option on my 2013, but I do have RLFS...

Has anyone gotten this to work on a 2013?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

faroodi said:


> I do not have RLS as on option on my 2013, but I do have RLFS...
> 
> Has anyone gotten this to work on a 2013?
> 
> ...


I have the same 'RLFS'. I looked up the part number that showed up with it and it shows to be the rain light sensor. I couldn't do any coding changes to it though.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I got my windows to open and close with the remote. Quick question, when closing, it is a 1-touch type opening once the start opening. When opening, I need to keep holding the button for them to go down all the way. Is this the "expected" or should the opening be "1 touch" with the remote? 

I have a 2013 CC btw.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

faroodi said:


> I got my windows to open and close with the remote. Quick question, when closing, it is a 1-touch type opening once the start opening. When opening, I need to keep holding the button for them to go down all the way. Is this the "expected" or should the opening be "1 touch" with the remote?
> 
> I have a 2013 CC btw.


after re-reading it is not clear.

Using the remote: to roll up the windows, once they start I can let go the button and all windows close.

Using the remote: to roll down the windows, I need to keep pressing the button until the windows are all the way open.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

faroodi said:


> after re-reading it is not clear.
> 
> Using the remote: to roll up the windows, once they start I can let go the button and all windows close.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's normal. That way you can set the height of all the windows to be partially open.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

I know this thread is old and all, but it seems to have some of the best/most comprehensive information for enabling the window up/down via key fob (as well as window closing via rain sensor).

After doing this, I have everything working, except when I unlock the doors via the key fob, my driver's window comes down about 3" rather than the 1/2" or whatever the factory distance was. Also, under the factory setting the windows would go all the way back up if you didn't open a door within a certain amount of time. Now the other three windows still do this, but not the driver's door.

I thought I had seen another thread where someone else had this issue, but couldn't find that thread again. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Managed to find it after digging through browser history. Disconnect the negative battery terminal cable, then open/close the windows a few times, and all is well with the world again.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ens-too-wide-after-enabling-remote-open-close


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Utwarreng said:


> Managed to find it after digging through browser history. Disconnect the negative battery terminal cable, then open/close the windows a few times, and all is well with the world again.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ens-too-wide-after-enabling-remote-open-close


You can also just roll windows down, then hold the switches in up position for a 5 second count after they are all the way up and that will "reset" the positions of the windows. This is a trick from the B5 days that have carried over to our CC's.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

I also have a 2011 Reflex Silver Sport that the dealer salesman was surprised the fob didnt roll up or down the windows. It also didn't come with a manual, so I scour the net for answers I need. Still haven't been able to find a manual online or even from the dealer ("they're on eternal backorder. .."). So many things on the MFD I don't know what they do. IE; under settings> convenience> conv.mode and ATA confirm... not clear what either does.

Conv.mode has "Off, All, Driver" choices. It was off, I turned it on but have no idea what to expect. 
ATA confirm was also off - so I turned that on too... no clue what's going to happen as a result. 

I can say my rain sensitive wipers work just fine (LOVE that feature. ..every car should have it)

Regarding the head unit in this one - no NAV here, this one has the SD slot in the center of the bottom edge, not sure which model it is - apparently neither the RS510 or the 3xx model either. The salesman did say that there are many different options these came with. I do
know that I love the stock audio setup much better than a 2012 lux model I drove prior to buying this one.

Any, all feedback greatly appreciated! TIA


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

*Rain Sensor, Windows Auto Closing? VAGCOM 2013 and newer VWs*



VdubTX said:


> OK. Here are my options as shown in the Long Coding Helper for Byte's 6 through 9 which will get you Windows Up/Down with Remote Key Fob and the Rain Sensing Windows Closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone actually got this to work with newer 2013 CC models?

I got the remote fob windows working, but everything I try for the rain sensing doesn't seem to close the windows.
Rain sensing works great for the wipers, and I tried leaving the wipers on intermittent setting but still no auto window operation.
It did give me a new Rain Sensing Option in the MFD, which is always selected.

Anyone? Bueller?

Thanks for ANY light you can shed.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

This seems to be a hit or miss from the factory for folks - apparently even on the newer ones. My 11 Sport had the MFD options needed, but didn't work until a local kind soul with VAG-COM cale+software changed a few things. Haven't tested the rainsense auto close yet - but I don't make a habit of leaving a window down... But the auto open all is a godsend down here in the oven belt. - letting that 200deg heat out a minute or 2 before entry makes a big difference. 

This is either specific factory laziness, or a US v EU default thing - cannot explain the inconsistencies here ; even within the same year, model (even color).


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

CCR.J said:


> This seems to be a hit or miss from the factory for folks - apparently even on the newer ones. My 11 Sport had the MFD options needed, but didn't work until a local kind soul with VAG-COM cale+software changed a few things. Haven't tested the rainsense auto close yet - but I don't make a habit of leaving a window down... But the auto open all is a godsend down here in the oven belt. - letting that 200deg heat out a minute or 2 before entry makes a big difference.
> 
> This is either specific factory laziness, or a US v EU default thing - cannot explain the inconsistencies here ; even within the same year, model (even color).


Totally agree on the key fob auto window feature. It's been in the 100s here for almost 2 weeks straight and even though I have the best heat resistant tint, it's still a B**CH to sit on hot black seats and touching the gear knob has left a burn. 

Is there another site, that you're aware of, that has more posts about VAG COM for VW's besides Ross-Tech?

I like to tweak things on my new/used CC, as long as I make a backup scan I can always revert to orig. hex code. 

Thanks!


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

Guys,

I didn't even know these features existed.

I have the 2011 RLine.

For the rain sensing window closing feature: Where would it appear on my MDF ?

For the key fob: Are you saying that I can close or open all my windows with it? If so, to open I just press and hold the unlock button? Dido to close with lock button?


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

jisabe said:


> Guys,
> 
> I didn't even know these features existed.
> 
> ...


*I got the Rain Sensing check option on my MDF, but cannot get it to actually work.*:banghead:*

Yes, key fob can control all windows up/down. I got mine working great. 
You press once to lock/arm, then hold to roll up windows; when they begin rolling up, you can release and walk away. 
When unlocking/disarming you press once then hold to roll down.
If you want them completely down, you must hold until they're all down. *


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

Guys,

I tried to use the fob as instructed and neither the open or close function work.
I also don't see on my MDF the function for the rain sensing feature.

If I went to my dealer, would they be able to activate all this? I am not as tech. as some of you are.


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

jisabe said:


> Guys,
> 
> I tried to use the fob as instructed and neither the open or close function work.
> I also don't see on my MDF the function for the rain sensing feature.
> ...


Doubt your dealer would be any help.

Here's what I found to work:

====================
46- Cent Conv
====================
++ Windows up / down through key fob ++
Byte 6, uncheck Bit 5
Byte 7, check Bit 5
Byte 8, check Bit 5 

Hopefully you did an AutoScan SAVE before tweaking any settings...?


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*2013 CC VR6 4-motion*

I tried this and everything works except for auto windows up when it rains. I'm scratching my head. I will go through VCDS again in a few days and see of there is something else i am missing. I have mine coded exactly like the examples here.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

AlbertoB1 said:


> I tried this and everything works except for auto windows up when it rains. I'm scratching my head. I will go through VCDS again in a few days and see of there is something else i am missing. I have mine coded exactly like the examples here.


By any chance, did you swap your cluster for a premium one, and if so, do you have all the same menus as before or are you missing some?

Believe it or not.... this question is directly related. If you DID do a swap, and you do NOT have all the same comfort menus as you did before, it means you swapped with the incorrect cluster for your vehicle.... and one of the functions that goes away (no matter how you code it in VCDS) is auto-close with rain sensing.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

usaf-lt-g said:


> By any chance, did you swap your cluster for a premium one, and if so, do you have all the same menus as before or are you missing some?
> 
> Believe it or not.... this question is directly related. If you DID do a swap, and you do NOT have all the same comfort menus as you did before, it means you swapped with the incorrect cluster for your vehicle.... and one of the functions that goes away (no matter how you code it in VCDS) is auto-close with rain sensing.


No I did not swap cluster. Mine came with the full color MFD with a lot more menu's than any previous VW i've owned. After coding, it added the rain auto close selection and I have that box checked on the MFD. 

BTW, I checked the auto close(poured water on windshield) after a minute or two when I saw the instrument cluster no longer showed MFD or any lights. Do I need to wait longer to test it?


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

I want door mirrors to close when I lock my car and open them when I unlock and open the door. Can anyone help how to do this as I have tried few tricks mentioned on this forum but for some reason they didn't worked for me :banghead:


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Does this work on a 2009 CC Sport?*

I recently got the Carista OBD dongle, it's a bluetooth OBD dongle/sensor that you can use to review and change codes from your phone (iPhone 5s in my case). The Carista thing is pretty cool, although has some hidden fees. A couple cool things that made the total $50 worth it ($30 for dongle, $20 for app)...

1. Review Error Codes (Couldn't do that before... helped me with identifying a bad injector)
2. Turn off the DRLs (headlights only come on at night, off during the day)
3. Long-press of the keyfob rolls up the windows (although I'd like for the windows to roll up when I remote lock it, which I don't think it does)

Being that I have the Rain Sensor thingy (as the windshield wipers go on when it starts to rain), and the windows can be rolled up remotely... can the rain sensor on the 2009 CC roll up the windows too? Has anyone gotten this to work on that year?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I was not able to get the rain sensor to work yet on my 2013 Sport. Still researching thugh


----------

